# The Sunday Times -- Egg freezing



## STChris (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm writing for the Sunday Times, as we're researching an article on egg freezing.

We're looking to speak with women who have tried and failed to conceive after having their eggs frozen and would like to discuss their experience.

If you would like to get in touch, please contact [email protected] or 07810017258.

Thank you.


----------

